# Left Handed Controller



## Tinsel (Feb 24, 2011)

I think that I would like to try one out. All of the games make me feel depressed but if I could use my left hand as the lead, than I might be able to play longer.

I drive my truck with my left foot sometimes and it feels a lot nicer, but sometimes the right foot is good too, but I don't have that option with the controller, and I would like to be able to play more video games.

Of course I am ambidextrous. I'd love to work out some of the kinks with my left, it would feel so good.


----------



## biodroid (Feb 24, 2011)

You do know you can re-assign your buttons/sticks in the games to fit your style or in your case your left handedness. Games are standardised because most people are right handed but the option does exist in almost all games. let me know if you find a configuration that works for you. All I can say is just remember what you have assigned to what button or it's going to be annoying.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a bit of the same problem Tinsel, do somethings left handedly (bat based sports for example) and write with my right.

I'm notoriously useless at computer games, and don't play them very much because of  it. But many (many) years ago I had a left handed controller. It turned things around amazingly so. The controller packed up after a couple of years, and I have found it near impossible to find one like it since.

I have been able to use the Wii quite easily though!


----------



## Tinsel (Feb 24, 2011)

Right, the Wii has an anonymous controller, but I want the better graphics on the PS3 or Xbox360.

I want the controller buttons on the left side instead of the right side. Now I have not said just everything but I do know that it would be useful to me but at the same time I would not be allowed to play just anytime that I wanted. I'd might have to follow some rules as to when I would be allowed to play. Last night would have been one of those times. I was aching to use my left hand.


----------

